
Rendering HTML at 1000 FPS – Part 1 - shakes
https://stoyannk.wordpress.com/2017/10/25/rendering-html-at-1000-fps-part-1/
======
c-smile
If the only what you have are static images then it does not matter is it HTML
or anything else - it will be rendered fast enough as images are on GPU side
already.

For the note, here are two HTML layers and one DirectX layer rendering on the
same DXGI surface: [https://sciter.com/sciter-and-
directx/](https://sciter.com/sciter-and-directx/)

In tests it showed 400 fps or so ...

I mean that HTML rendering is in principle not different from rendering by any
other means. You just need to know how particular browser in that particular
version does that and optimize for that...

~~~
fulafel
If this is targeted at VR apps and running alongside 3D content, 400 fps would
already mean snatching 10% of the render time allowance from a 40 fps app. Or
25% of render time from a 100 FPS app.

